# Hi.. I am Pelton



## ryanmpelton (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I am Pelton and love to write. Presently, apart from my hobby to write what I wish to, I wrote professionally to two newspapers and couple of websites. I hope can enjoy my stay here with other writers and learn more while interacting.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, Pelton. Good to have you here. I take it you're involved with journalism? When done right, that can be a real noble profession. 


Anyway, once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

And we also have the mentors in purple here that can help with your writing needs or if you need some help navigating around the forum.

So get involved and get to know us a little. Welcome


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Heeeyyy  Pelton... Welcome to the wonder of WF! You are gong to love what you find here...A fabulous writing community with a lot to offer the aspiring writer, no matter what your level of expertise is... So, explore, join a challenge, play a word game, or get to know everyone down in the lounge.... you will learn and have a blast! Mentors are ready to assist you on your epic journey.. My name is Julia, and I haunt the  fabulous poetry thread... hope to see you around... Write on.. Peace... Julia


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome to the jungle without lions, tigers or bears.

Just fierce writers.


----------



## musichal (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome to WF, Pelton!  If you have any questions just ask any Mentor.  Look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey, Pelton!  Good to see you're getting out there and getting active.  You're halfway done with the Trial of the Ten Posts, keep it up!

I dabble a little bit with journalism, myself, though it's never been a profession for me, just a hobby.  I go out and cover airsoft games when I've got time to do so, haha.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forum!


----------



## escorial (Aug 1, 2015)

View attachment 9169


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 1, 2015)

Hallo! Welcome to the party.


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums ryanmpelton.

I think having a background in Journalism is always an asset as the accurate reporting of facts and situations form a good platform for other types of writing. Having seen you efforts in print is also nice experience to have under your belt.

Please have a good look around and ask any questions if need be. Good luck in your endeavours.:eagerness:


----------

